# Problem with keyboard keychron q2



## P3p0x (Aug 2, 2022)

Well, when I boot the system, in the boot main screen I can use the keyboard but when the system boots up, I cannot use it anymore. I try with another keyboard, and works well, the system recognize my keychron q2 but I don't know why I cannot use it. What can I do?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Aug 2, 2022)

Do you have in rc.conf :
keymap= ...
Try changing it.


----------

